# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos walls in NBN/cable installation?

## kryshadow

The house I previously lived in (photos attached) was built in 1960. 
An NBN technician came and installed three large NBN boxes - two on the inside wall, connected by cables to a box on the outside wall. 
The possibility of asbestos in the house didn't occur to us at the time, and we just vacuumed up the debris on the floor after the wall was drilled. 
Belatedly, I'm getting worried whether the walls had asbestos. There's no way for me to check now as we've moved house, but I'm wondering if I should throw away the vacuum cleaner we used, in case we're spreading fibres inside our current house.
Perhaps the technician would have mentioned it if he suspected asbestos, but then again I know many technicians are unconcerned or not knowledgeable about asbestos.
I know it's hard to tell from photos but do these walls look suspicious? Would really appreciate advice. Thank you Attachment 123133Attachment 123134Attachment 123135

----------


## FrodoOne

Outside walls are brick, so there is no asbestos there.
Inside walls are (probably) plaster board.  I am not aware that asbestos was included in such products of that era in Australia - although that may have occurred in North America or elsewhere.
Others may know more about that matter but I have found no Australian references associated with Gyproc. 
Wall insulation in house of that era is most unlikely but, if it was installed when built - or later - it _may_ have included asbestos although that is unlikely! 
It is virtually certain that the cement sheeting under the eaves DOES contain asbestos and the sheeting on the walls of the laundry and bathroom of that era would also contain asbestos, if cement sheeting was used there.
However, if drilling did not take place in those rooms there should be no worries on that account.

----------


## kryshadow

Thank you FrodoOne for your detailed reply. I did think that if it was plasterboard I wouldn't have anything to worry about - but I couldn't tell what it was (never tapped on the walls while living there!) 
The previous owners did so much reno on the house - ripped up the lino from the kitchen floor and the carpet from other rooms to lay timber flooring... and re-tiled and pretty much rebuilt the whole bathroom. I sure hope he knew about asbestos because it looked like a DIY job! If he didn't the whole house probably had asbestos floating around (with us living in it... ugh)

----------


## droog

For that era house in Melbourne it is most likely the walls would be horsehair plaster, no asbestos.
In that era for wet areas, bath and laundry it is possible asbestos cement sheet would be used but normally also finished with timber cover strips between the sheets. 
If the attached photos show the rooms that the work was done in it is unlikely asbestos was present. 
Wall insulation unless retro fit would be nil.

----------

